# Colonoscopy, thoughts?



## Macfan (Aug 9, 2021)

Age aside, what are your thoughts on the topic? I'm in the process of getting a second. Not long after I turned 50 I had one and all went well but now my doctor thinks I should have another. I wasn't thrilled to get it then and I'm even less thrilled now. Just wanted to see what your thoughts on this invasive procedure are. Don...


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 9, 2021)

*I say yes. I have had several.  My husband did not go for his first until he was 65...and they found colon cancer. Luckily it was not advanced, but he only went in the first place because both his doctor and I got on his case about it*


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 9, 2021)

If you don't mind a room full of strangers looking up your butt on T.V., I guess it's okay. At least they give you lots to drink! Lol


----------



## Macfan (Aug 9, 2021)

Thank you for the reply, Marie5656, that made me feel a little better about the ordeal. Will let everyone know how it turns out, no pun intended lol. Don...


----------



## John cycling (Aug 9, 2021)

Things people can do to have a healthy colon include having a healthy diet, doing herbal colon cleanses, and periodic herbal parasite cleanses.  Doing a yearly liver flush can be quite enlightening and helpful, the first one or two being especially important, and possibly a kidney flush if there's any issue with the kidneys.

I would never consent to any highly toxic, poisonous and invasive medical procedures.


----------



## dawnkitty (Aug 9, 2021)

John could you share what you do for the yearly liver flush?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 9, 2021)

What the hell is so scary about a colonoscopy? You are out cold when they do it. When you are done your friend drives you home.  My best friend died of colon cancer three weeks ago and you better get the procedure. Trust me. I have had three. Now the hospitals are filled again with Covid patients so again like last year I can't get the procedure. This two years I can't have it done because the hospitals are too busy with treating people that refused to wear masks. If they find any polyps you will definitely need to go back for follow up procedures years later. It takes roughly 10 ten years for polyps to develop in to tumors.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 9, 2021)

Forerunner said:


> If you don't mind a room full of strangers looking up your butt on T.V., I guess it's okay. At least they give you lots to drink! Lol



I would rather it be a room full of strangers rather than family and friends!


----------



## John cycling (Aug 9, 2021)

Dawnkitty, here's a schedule <-- for how to do one. 

I've only done three of them and it's been a few years.  The first one got out the most gall stones (I didn't count them) and quite a few of them were comparatively large (1/4 to 3/8" diameter).  The second was about 6 months later, with about half as many gall stones mostly small to medium.  The third one was a year after that, with only a quarter of the gallstones and all of them were quite small.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 9, 2021)

Forerunner said:


> If you don't mind a room full of strangers looking up your butt on T.V., I guess it's okay. At least they give you lots to drink! Lol


Versus friends and family looking at your corpse in a casket. The choice is yours.


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 9, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What the hell is so scary about a colonoscopy? You are out cold when they do it. My best friend died of colon cancer three weeks ago and you better get the procedure. Trust me. I have had three. Now the hospitals are filled again with Covid patients so again like last year I can't get the procedure. This two years I can't have it done because the hospitals are too busy with treating people that refused to wear masks.





fmdog44 said:


> Versus friends and family looking at your corpse in a casket. The choice is yours.


I'm not afraid to die...you are.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2021)

I don't get colonoscopies or mammograms. Whatever happens, happens. My aunt died of breast cancer despite all the chemo and the surgeries and whatever else. I really have no desire to prolong my life. But that's just me.


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 9, 2021)

I am on the road...to my home...in the New Jerusalem. And when I get there, there will be no more death, no more mourning, no more crying...or pain.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2021)

I've had 3 colonoscopies. The first one was to make a positive  diagnoses for celiac disease, which it did.
Th other two were for gastric complaints I was having.
I'm now 76 and have no intention of having any more invasive tests done.
I will not subject myself to radiation or chemo should I be diagnosed with cancer. 
Any treatment or medication will be for the purpose of keeping me comfortable until the end.


----------



## win231 (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm 28 years late for mine.    
Not interested.  I'm not interested in an uncomfortable unnecessary procedure that has risk that claims to detect cancer in its early stages in *ONE* of the many places we can get cancer.
Here are some of the many types of cancer.  Should we be tested for all of them?
Bone and muscle sarcoma[edit]​
Chondrosarcoma
Ewing's sarcoma
Malignant fibrous histiocytoma of bone/osteosarcoma
Osteosarcoma
Rhabdomyosarcoma
Leiomyosarcoma
Myxosarcoma
Brain and nervous system[edit]​
Astrocytoma
Brainstem glioma
Pilocytic astrocytoma
Ependymoma
Primitive neuroectodermal tumor
Cerebellar astrocytoma
Cerebral astrocytoma
Glioblastoma
Glioma
Medulloblastoma
Neuroblastoma
Oligodendroglioma
Pineal astrocytoma
Pituitary adenoma
Visual pathway and hypothalamic glioma
Breast[edit]​
Breast cancer
Inflammatory breast cancer
Invasive lobular carcinoma
Tubular carcinoma
Invasive cribriform carcinoma
Medullary carcinoma
Male breast cancer
Phyllodes tumor
Endocrine system[edit]​
Adrenocortical carcinoma
Islet cell carcinoma (endocrine pancreas)
Multiple endocrine neoplasia syndrome
Parathyroid cancer
Pheochromocytoma
Thyroid cancer
Merkel cell carcinoma
Eye[edit]​
Uveal melanoma
Retinoblastoma
Optic nerve glioma
Gastrointestinal[edit]​
Anal cancer
Appendix cancer
Cholangiocarcinoma
Carcinoid tumor, gastrointestinal
Colon cancer
Extrahepatic bile duct cancer
Gallbladder cancer
Gastric (stomach) cancer
Gastrointestinal carcinoid tumor
Gastrointestinal stromal tumor (GIST)
Hepatocellular cancer
Pancreatic cancer, islet cell
Rectal cancer
Genitourinary and gynecologic[edit]​
Bladder cancer
Cervical cancer
Endometrial cancer
Extragonadal germ cell tumor
Ovarian cancer
Ovarian epithelial cancer (surface epithelial-stromal tumor)
Ovarian germ cell tumor
Penile cancer
Renal cell carcinoma
Renal pelvis and ureter, transitional cell cancer
Prostate cancer
Testicular cancer
Gestational trophoblastic tumor
Ureter and renal pelvis, transitional cell cancer
Urethral cancer
Uterine sarcoma
Vaginal cancer
Vulvar cancer
Wilms tumor
Head and neck[edit]​
Esophageal cancer
Head and neck cancer
Nasopharyngeal carcinoma
Oral cancer
Oropharyngeal cancer
Paranasal sinus and nasal cavity cancer
Pharyngeal cancer
Salivary gland cancer
Hypopharyngeal cancer
Hematopoietic[edit]​
Acute biphenotypic leukemia
Acute eosinophilic leukemia
Acute lymphoblastic leukemia
Acute myeloid leukemia
Acute myeloid dendritic cell leukemia
AIDS-related lymphoma
Anaplastic large cell lymphoma
Angioimmunoblastic T-cell lymphoma
B-cell prolymphocytic leukemia
Burkitt's lymphoma
Chronic lymphocytic leukemia
Chronic myelogenous leukemia
Cutaneous T-cell lymphoma
Diffuse large B-cell lymphoma
Follicular lymphoma
Hairy cell leukemia
Hepatosplenic T-cell lymphoma
Hodgkin's lymphoma
Intravascular large B-cell lymphoma
Large granular lymphocytic leukemia
Lymphoplasmacytic lymphoma
Lymphomatoid granulomatosis
Mantle cell lymphoma
Marginal zone B-cell lymphoma
Mast cell leukemia
Mediastinal large B cell lymphoma
Multiple myeloma/plasma cell neoplasm
Myelodysplastic syndromes
Mucosa-associated lymphoid tissue lymphoma
Mycosis fungoides
Nodal marginal zone B cell lymphoma
Non-Hodgkin lymphoma
Precursor B lymphoblastic leukemia
Primary central nervous system lymphoma
Primary cutaneous follicular lymphoma
Primary cutaneous immunocytoma
Primary effusion lymphoma
Plasmablastic lymphoma
Sézary syndrome
Splenic marginal zone lymphoma
T-cell prolymphocytic leukemia
Skin[edit]​
Basal cell carcinoma
Squamous cell carcinoma
Skin adnexal tumors (e.g. sebaceous carcinoma)
Melanoma
Merkel cell carcinoma
Sarcomas of primary cutaneous origin (e.g. dermatofibrosarcoma protuberans)
Lymphomas of primary cutaneous origin (e.g. mycosis fungoides)
Thoracic and respiratory[edit]​
Bronchial adenomas/carcinoids
Small cell lung cancer
Mesothelioma
Non-small cell lung cancer
Pleuropulmonary blastoma
Laryngeal cancer
Thymoma and thymic carcinoma
HIV/AIDS related[edit]​
AIDS-related cancers
Kaposi sarcoma
Unsorted (so far)[edit]​
Epithelioid hemangioendothelioma (EHE)
Desmoplastic small round cell tumor
Liposarcoma
One of the claims is that if polyps are found, they can be cut out.  Almost everyone over 50 has polyps in their colon; they're a normal part of aging & they are best left alone.  Unnecessary cutting of things in the colon doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 9, 2021)

Forerunner said:


> I'm not afraid to die...you are.



I am not afraid to die myself just as long as it's in my sleep. If a colonoscopy is where they put that black TV tube thingy up your doo doo pipe then I had it but they render you unconscience with some IV stuff. I think I had a twofer, a colonoscopy and an endoscopy where you have the backdoor TV tube thingy and a TV tube thingy down your throat but they put some kind of mouth block on you. You have to have somebody driving you there and back. Now I know how a stuck pig feels.


----------



## win231 (Aug 9, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I am not afraid to die myself just as long as it's in my sleep. If a colonoscopy is where they put that black TV tube thingy up your doo doo pipe then I had it but they render you unconscience with some IV stuff. I think I had a twofer, a colonoscopy and an endoscopy where you have the backdoor TV thingy and a TV tube thingy down your throat but they put some kind of mouth block on you. You have to have somebody driving you there and back. Now I know how a stuck pig feels.


During both a colonoscopy and endoscopy, you are given Propofol.  That's why your heart, blood pressure & respiration have to be constantly monitored during the procedure.  And that's why it can't be done in a doctor's office (or a patient's bedroom like Michael Jackson's "doctor" did - which killed him when his heart stopped.)
You may recall Joan Rivers dying during her endoscopy - for which the medical center quietly paid her daughter off.  Propofol has risks - even with monitoring.


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 9, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I am not afraid to die myself just as long as it's in my sleep. If a colonoscopy is where they put that black TV tube thingy up your doo doo pipe then I had it but they render you unconscience with some IV stuff. I think I had a twofer, a colonoscopy and an endoscopy where you have the backdoor TV tube thingy and a TV tube thingy down your throat but they put some kind of mouth block on you. You have to have somebody driving you there and back. Now I know how a stuck pig feels.


When it came time to dope me up, they said, "Oh, you're already on morphine so you don't need anything." I have a paradoxical reaction to morphine, so I was wide awake for it. I hate hospitals...and I'm starting to think they don't like me much, either! Lol


----------



## Devi (Aug 9, 2021)

I've had both an endoscopy and a colonoscopy, for which they doped me up with Versed (not propofol). Afterwards, they told me to check back in ten years(!).


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 9, 2021)

I had family with bout with colon cancer, nothing bad treated easily. 10-20 years later they were still getting colonoscopies and between the prep, procedure and/or drugs they basically would lose about 3-5 days of their life doing nothing.  One time they came back high.  And these were simply a precaution with no symptoms or blood work that indicated a problem. Not for me


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 9, 2021)

I will never forget the prep; that was the worst part.  Ugggh, all that stuff we have to drink.  I'm due for my 2nd colonoscopy in about 2 years. 

And of course, we don't feel any thing when the procedure is done.  Poor people who had to look at my butt though.  lol


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 9, 2021)

The first drink of that stuff isn't so bad. After a hundred, not so good. I bet they suffered terribly.


----------



## win231 (Aug 9, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I've had 3 colonoscopies. The first one was to make a positive  diagnoses for celiac disease, which it did.
> Th other two were for gastric complaints I was having.
> I'm now 76 and have no intention of having any more invasive tests done.
> I will not subject myself to radiation or chemo should I be diagnosed with cancer.
> Any treatment or medication will be for the purpose of keeping me comfortable until the end.


Nothing wrong with a procedure to diagnoses an existing condition or complaints if that's the only way to do it.
But they recommend colonoscopies for everyone over 40 - which is ridiculous & the only purpose is a big Medicare billing.


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2021)

If there’s a problem, I’d rather have it dealt with while it’s minor.  They’ve removed small polyps so I require this test every 5 years.  

The drink is disgusting.  Not as bad as the first time.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I will never forget the prep; that was the worst part.  Ugggh, all that stuff we have to drink.  I'm due for my 2nd colonoscopy in about 2 years.
> 
> And of course, we don't feel anything when the procedure is done.  Poor people who had to look at my butt though.  lol


same here..I've had one about a decade ago.. and the endoscope too ..the procedure itself is over in minutes.. if you choose to be sedated and in the UK at least you don't have to opt for sedation..

 However it's not the procedure that's the problem... it's the prep the day before( for the colonoscopy)..OMG..if it wasn't for that I'm sure many people who are having intestinal issues would get the procedure done , I'm waiting  now for a date for my 2nd  procedure..dreading it, but I know it has to be done to address what ails me...


----------



## Mike (Aug 10, 2021)

Several years ago I had a colonoscopy every month for two years,
I took part in a clinical study to see if Omega 3 would prevent polyps
in the colon.

They were no big deal, I sometimes had a minor painkiller before, but
normally nothing, the pain comes if they get too much air in to try and
help the camera round the bends.

The last one I had was 20th December 2020, I am on a 3 yearly watch list
to remove any polyps that are present, that time I didn't have a local
anaesthetic.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 10, 2021)

I worked with a guy that waited until he was in his 50's to get one and they found 50 polyps in him.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2021)

Had three over the years. Worst part is the prep. Maybe it’s better now, but I had to drink a huge amount of salty tasting crap and then spent the next 15 hours on the toilet. Not pleasant at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Had three over the years. Worst part is the prep. Maybe it’s better now, but I had to drink a huge amount of salty tasting crap and then spent the next 15 hours on the toilet. Not pleasant at all.


still have to, Pappy.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 10, 2021)

I had my first a few months back, age 68.  I was lucky, they found nothing, no polyps or anything of concern.  I think it may be my last one...  The procedure and recovery are not bad, but the night before prep was miserable...


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 10, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Maybe it’s better now, but I had to drink a huge amount of salty tasting crap and then spent the next 15 hours on the toilet. Not pleasant at all.


Same here, the only new thing is that it didn't taste so bad...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2021)

I'll stick with the less invasive tests for now and probably forever.







_“If it ain’t broke, don’t fix it.”_ - Bert Lance


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 10, 2021)

I had one when I was in my late 50's. Nothing found. They even gave me a few pictures that were taken while up there.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

You'd think in this day and age they'd have found a less miserable  method  to the patient, of doing this prep 

It's not just the gallon of foul liquid which has to be drunk every 15minutes during the previous day .. nor the fact that you're on the toilet for 12 hours or more which is absolutely horrendous and god help you if you're in a household with only one toilet .... and of course you can't eat,  aside from clear liquids...you also have to drive to the hospital and collect the preparation yourself..administer it yourself.. and then when you have the procedure done you have to arrange for someone else to drive you home..

Not everyone can do all these things...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll stick with the less invasive tests for now and probably forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes we get those sent in the post regularly, but I don't think they can tell if Polyps are present using those tests


----------



## terry123 (Aug 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I don't get colonoscopies or mammograms. Whatever happens, happens. My aunt died of breast cancer despite all the chemo and the surgeries and whatever else. I really have no desire to prolong my life. But that's just me.


Stopped all that a few years ago.  I have had enough of all those procedures.  My doctor finally noted that in my chart. Have enough dealing with brain aneurysms.  I am ready to go whenever it happens!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes we get those sent in the post regulalrly, but I don't think they can tell if Polyps are present using those tests


I understand that they are primitive and have some limitations but I believe that only one thing will kill me.

I try to stack up all of my issues/ailments and compare them to the impact they may have on my natural lifespan.

IMO colon cancer is way down the list of things for me to be concerned about.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll stick with the less invasive tests for now and probably forever.


I think that is what I will go back to from here on out!


----------



## Judycat (Aug 10, 2021)

My dad had colon cancer. It wasn't found with a colonoscopy, though, because it wasn't inside his large bowel. The tumor was inside his abdominal cavity. The docs were stumped as to what was wrong with him, the scope showed clear, until someone came up with the genius idea to x-ray his abdomen. Of course he didn't survive the surgery. He was 84. He had symptoms at least 15 years before this discovery, but the ER docs claimed he only had bladder infections. Oh well. Medical community can go jump in a lake tied to a cinder block, but I got my Covid vaccine.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2021)

Our wellness group uses something like Cologuard which they send to us. You take a tiny sample and send it in to sender. They test it and send the results. Gives new meaning to crappy mail.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 10, 2021)

Judycat said:


> My dad had colon cancer. It wasn't found with a colonoscopy, though, because it wasn't inside his large bowel. The tumor was inside his abdominal cavity. The docs were stumped as to what was wrong with him, the scope showed clear, until someone came up with the genius idea to x-ray his abdomen. Of course he didn't survive the surgery. He was 84. He had symptoms at least 15 years before this discovery, but the ER docs claimed he only had bladder infections.


No medical thing is 100%, some are just better than others.  It's all a cost/risk/benefit tradeoff, and in the end you will lose out to something, the only 100% surety is that one day something will catch us and we will die.  I think we need to make the decisions as best we can for ourselves.

Listening to doctors and medical advice is a good idea, but medicine is a business like any other.  They want to sell what they know how to do, and can do easily and make money doing.  This would include procedures like colonoscopies.  Diagnosing less common or definitive symptoms, like I am guessing your father had, is harder and less profitable.

Modern medicine has made us healthier and allowed us to live longer, so we do get a net benefit from it, but not from all of it.  Sanitation and clean water has done more to improve our health and longevity than medicine, we tend to forget that.  https://sjbpublichealth.org/200-years-public-health-doubled-life-expectancy/


----------



## win231 (Aug 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I worked with a guy that waited until he was in his 50's to get one and they found 50 polyps in him.


Which of them were cancerous?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> No medical thing is 100%, some are just better than others.  It's all a cost/risk/benefit tradeoff, and in the end you will lose out to something, the only 100% surety is that one day something will catch us and we will die.  I think we need to make the decisions as best we can for ourselves.
> 
> *Listening to doctors and medical advice is a good idea, but medicine is a business like any other.  They want to sell what they know how to do, and can do easily and make money doing.  This would include procedures like colonoscopies.*


yes that maybe the case in the USA but here our treatment is free.. it would certainly cost the NHS less money if they didn't carry out the preventative procedures, so it's not  always all about the Big Pharma Buck here when it comes to the patient and preventative medicine..


----------



## Colleen (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm 74 and haven't ever had one and don't intend to. I don't have any family history to go by what anyone had and I suppose I should be more conscientious about my health but I don't really want to know. My doctor knows I won't consent to having a colonoscopy so she recommends a home test kit that I get (for free) from my insurance company. She said most cancer cells develop at the sphincter outer rim and that's detectable with the home test. That doesn't detect polyps, however. To me...the anus is an exit only orifice...haha.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 10, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> No medical thing is 100%, some are just better than others.  It's all a cost/risk/benefit tradeoff, and in the end you will lose out to something, the only 100% surety is that one day something will catch us and we will die.  I think we need to make the decisions as best we can for ourselves.
> 
> Listening to doctors and medical advice is a good idea, but medicine is a business like any other.  They want to sell what they know how to do, and can do easily and make money doing.  This would include procedures like colonoscopies.  Diagnosing less common or definitive symptoms, like I am guessing your father had, is harder and less profitable.
> 
> Modern medicine has made us healthier and allowed us to live longer, so we do get a net benefit from it, but not from all of it.  Sanitation and clean water has done more to improve our health and longevity than medicine, we tend to forget that.  https://sjbpublichealth.org/200-years-public-health-doubled-life-expectancy/


I've already had two colonoscopies and endoscopies. Not a big deal, but if the doc, in his haste to get the max amount of patients through, shoves the scope through my colon, will I get more attention than my dad did? How clean is that instrument anyway? Did the doc catch his wife with another man the night before? Is he a closet drunk? Does he stay up late watching porn on YouTube? We're all supposed to be so casual about these things.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

For me, it isn't about prolonging life....it's about the immense sufferings I have watched numerous others have, 
from undiagnosed polyps, which could have been removed while small, but weren't.

Therefore to me, I prefer the difficulty and risks of the colonoscopy, to what I saw them go through, which seems a whole lot worse.

Past some age, now, though, (approx 74, depending on which doctor you ask)
unless you've had extra risks of dangerous polyps show up in the past, they stop doing colonoscopies then,  because the small risk of the procedure, becomes larger, so it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 10, 2021)

I have had a number of colonoscopies over the years and will have more in the future. I have ulcerative colitis that has been in remission for several years, it still needs to be monitored every few years. The one I had a couple of months ago found one precancerous polyp which was removed. 

Colonoscopies are unpleasant, but not that bad in the overall scheme of things. I am 78 and still have things to do to ensure an extended quality of life for my lovely wife. My next one will occur in 4 years.

One of my favorite neighbors died of colon cancer a few years ago. He suffered greatly during his final few weeks and he had to deal with the guilt that he was prematurely leaving a grieving family behind because of his refusal to get a colonoscopy years earlier when those developing polyps could have been easily removed.


----------



## charry (Aug 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What the hell is so scary about a colonoscopy? You are out cold when they do it. When you are done your friend drives you home.  My best friend died of colon cancer three weeks ago and you better get the procedure. Trust me. I have had three. Now the hospitals are filled again with Covid patients so again like last year I can't get the procedure. This two years I can't have it done because the hospitals are too busy with treating people that refused to wear masks. If they find any polyps you will definitely need to go back for follow up procedures years later. It takes roughly 10 ten years for polyps to develop in to tumors.


I have to butt in fmdog .....excusing the pun ......but the hospitals are NOT full up with people  refusing to wear masks , some people just cannot wear them, ! And nobody asked for covid , bless their souls .......my husband is a stroke survivor , and in a lot of pain, but not heard from any drs or nurses for a few years now.........but life goes on !!


----------



## Jules (Aug 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes that maybe the case in the USA but here our treatment is free.. it would certainly cost the NHS less money if they didn't carry out the preventative procedures, so it's not  always all about the Big Pharma Buck here when it comes to the patient and preventative medicine..


Same in Canada.  


Kaila said:


> For me, it isn't about prolonging life....it's about the immense sufferings I have watched numerous others have,
> from undiagnosed polyps, which could have been removed while small, but weren't.


Exactly.

The flavours of the ‘stuff’ have improved and you don’t start drinking it until later in the day and into the night.  The hell is not as prolonged as it used to be.  A few hints - soft toilet paper, baby bottom cream, tasty drinks and jello in the permitted colours.

@charry  What are you saying that your husband hasn’t seen from doctors or nurses in years.  Doesn’t he go to a doctor?


----------



## mrstime (Aug 10, 2021)

My father and his sister (my aunt) both died of colon cancer, so I had colonoscopies every 5 years for at least 30 years. Its not a big deal you are unaware that anyone is messing with your butt! About 5 years ago I apparently aged out. I was informed that I didn't have to have any more.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> The flavours of the ‘stuff’ have improved and you don’t start drinking it until later in the day and into the night.


I thought of mentioning this, too.
They changed the specified and okayed liquids, some years back, and the present ones are *not as awfully bad, *as the ones they used to use.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 10, 2021)

I had a Colonoscopy done about 7 years ago.  Not sure if I will have it done again.  As someone else posted, the prep is AWFUL.  However, I like the fact that I was cleaned out.. I felt 2 lbs lighter...lol.   I have a doctor friend and ask her do she get them, she said no... we leave that for yall to get.  However, I do understand why people get them.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 10, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I had a Colonoscopy done about 7 years ago.  Not sure if I will have it done again.  As someone else posted, the prep is AWFUL.  However, I like the fact that I was cleaned out.. I felt 2 lbs lighter...lol.   I have a doctor friend and ask her do she get them, she said no... we leave that for yall to get.  However, I do understand why people get them.


There are 2 rather different colonoscopies, the short form, just does the first half of your colon, but if you have a family member who has or had colon cancer you get the full one. Sure the prep is no fun but colon cancer is whole lot less fun!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 11, 2021)

My wife and I have both declined to have the procedure. Neither of us has a family history of colon cancer.  Not only does the prep sound like more fun than either of us would like, there is concern about something going wrong like a perforated colon.   While it may seem like a small risk to many, where I live there is only 1 person that does the procedure and we know 2 people who came out of it with a perforated colon--anecdotal yes, but we live in a town of 180 people.  Don't like those odds.  The doctor stated about a 1 in 500 chance.  Traveling to a major city and having a specialist do it, someone who does them all the time, would improve the odds, but then there is the out of network thing.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

My local hospital called just this morning to book my procedure for a few weeks time. This is an appointment made for me by my primary GP, due to abdominal pain I've been suffering for a long time..not just a casual check up...believe me I've had this procedure before, and if I didn't have to have it I wouldn't...

 They explained I can opt not to be sedated, which will enable me to drive myself home, instead for the last 18 months they've been using Gas & air  (Entinox).. with great success.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes that maybe the case in the USA but here our treatment is free..


I know things work differently in the UK.  How are your doctors and clinics paid?  

I am on Medicare, our government insurance for retired people.  Pretty much anyone over 65 who has worked is on Medicare here.  When I go to the doctor Medicare pays most the bills I do not, and the doctor and others are paid out of the insurance.  I had private insurance most of my life, it worked the same way, went to the same doctors, most take Medicare the same as private.  So I never have paid much directly, bills always paid by some kind of insurance.

However that does not solve the problem of the medial establishment being a business in it for the money.  The more services they sell the more they make.  How does this all work in the UK?  Do your doctors and hospitals benefit financially from doing things for or to  you?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> *I know things work differently in the UK.  How are your doctors and clinics paid? *
> 
> I am on Medicare, our government insurance for retired people.  Pretty much anyone over 65 who has worked is on Medicare here.  When I go to the doctor Medicare pays most the bills I do not, and the doctor and others are paid out of the insurance.  I had private insurance most of my life, it worked the same way, went to the same doctors, most take Medicare the same as private.  So I never have paid much directly, bills always paid by some kind of insurance.
> 
> However that does not solve the problem of the medial establishment being a business in it for the money.  The more services they sell the more they make.  How does this all work in the UK?  Do your doctors and hospitals benefit financially from doing things for or to  you?


Medical staff , doctors , nurses hospitals ..are all paid from the Taxpayers Dollar, therefore everyone gets treated for 'free'' and the same regardless of age, creed, sex, or  ability to pay,  and  even  those who've spent their lives on benefits and never worked or new immigrants,   are entitled to the same free treatment that others who have paid high taxes all their lives, 

I also have private medical Insurance, as do others who can afford it ... not because I can get better treatment, but because it shortens our wait for serious issues to be dealt with.. however this forthcoming procedure has been expedited for me  by my GP.. on the NHS so it will be free..


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Medical staff , doctors , nurses hospitals ..are all paid from the Taxpayers Dollar


Ours are also, those doing Medicare work anyway.  However they are only paid for procedures and services they provide, so they have the same profit motive as when paid by individuals or private insurance.  My recent medical work has been mostly "free" to me at the time.  My colonoscopy cost several thousand dollars, Medicare paid all but a small amount, less than $100.


hollydolly said:


> I also have private medical Insurance, as do others who can afford it ... not because I can get better treatment, but because it shortens our wait for serious issues to be dealt with..


For the most part those of us on Medicare are not treated differently from others.  However our doctors and hospitals are free to decide if they will accept Medicare or any other form of insurance.  In this area most accept Medicare, but not all.  I have rarely had to wait long for an appointment, but I don't think being on Medicare was the reason.

My understanding from the medical providers I know is that Medicare pays less for some procedures than others, however being government it requires a lot more paperwork.  I am told that providers who do not take Medicare are often more concerned about the paper work than the pay.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

Our private Insurance cover gets us the best consultants available... quicker.. but many of those same  consultants work for the NHS...so if we can afford to wait long enough we can get those Docs  without using any of our private Medical Insurance...
No hospital will turn a patient away because they have no insurance or cannot pay for a procedure..


----------



## Ronni (Aug 11, 2021)

I had my first in 2014. Was pronounced clean as a whistle so I don’t have to have another one till 2024. I didn’t enjoy the prep, but I prefer that to being treated for colon cancer so it was a fair trade off.

I was sedated for the procedure (pretty sure it was Versed) and my son drove me there and then home. I even got a picture of my nice clean colon! 

My personal health philosophy is one of pro-activity and prevention, so I’m ok with any test I can get (mammography, bone density, skin checks, hearing and eye tests etc) to detect an anomaly before it becomes a health condition.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 11, 2021)

Funny you should ask. I had my colonoscopy the day you posted this thread. the prep wasn't as bad as I expected and certainly better than having to drink a gallon of that chalky stuff they gave years ago. My prep was Suprep, a clear liquid mixed with water.  I'm always more scared of having the IV started than the procedure itself. Too often they stick me more than once trying to find a good vein, even after I tell them where a good one is and that annoys the hell out of me. I kind of yelled at a nurse who did that when I went in for my cardiac ablation. Anyway...I digress.  Everyone in the colonoscopy unit was wonderful including the first nurse who put me at ease immediately and was helpful when I was changing. She told the IV tech to follow my lead as to which vein to use (Yaaay!).  I hurt a bit when the tech stuck me to start the IV but I was happy she got it on the first try. Then the anesthesiologist (Dr. K) came and introduced himself, pleasant man.

My gastroenterologist is excellent...a gentle, caring man. He and Dr. K made sure I was lying comfortably before they got started. The solution he put in the IV to put me to sleep burned a little but I expected that and was out in 3 - 5 seconds.  Dr. K woke me up gently about two minutes before the procedure was done. I could see what was being done on the big monitor and that was cool. I felt no pain or discomfort at all. The doctor had found and removed two very small polyps that were not concerning and said everything else looked fine. Someone from his office called the next day to see how I was doing. I was told to call the office this coming Monday.


----------



## Knight (Aug 11, 2021)

1st. one was when welcomed to Medicare full exam. No problems so next was 5 years ago nothing found. Not going to be another.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2021)

I avoided it like the plague - always turned it down and joked while doing so.  Then two years ago my younger sister was diagnosed with rectal cancer.  Surgery and chemo... so far she seems ok.

Scared me straight.  I called the doctor and scheduled the appointment.  It was no big deal. Yeah, you have to drink a bunch of liquid and spend some serious time in the bathroom.  Big deal.  I need to repeat the test every 3-5 years because of family history.   

They way I look at it, if a few stomach cramps and remaining close to a bathroom for several hours is the worst  I have to face in order to know I'm clear of what she's gone through, my life is well and truly blessed.


----------



## charry (Aug 12, 2021)

Jules said:


> Same in Canada.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> ...


No he doesn’t go to the doctors ! He’s a stroke survivor , drs should come to him...
He doesn’t need more suffering !!


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 12, 2021)

Jules said:


> Same in Canada.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't agree, the stuff is disgusting, I gagged. Talking to another both having had this procedure our doctors treated the prep differently. she is on the mainland, and I am here. Glad it is over, I'm a baby and worried about it for weeks.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 12, 2021)

tunnel of love


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 13, 2021)

I’ve had three colonoscopies, and am on a three-year schedule as I apparently tend to grow polyps.  My parents _never _had colonoscopies done, but back then I think lots of folks were buried full of polyps or in undiagnosed early stage colon cancer. The prep is no fun, but at least you’re blissfully unconscious during the procedure.  It was nowhere near as nasty as the prostate biopsy I had done.  Nature should put stuff in more dignified locations...


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

I probably would have lost my son if not for the routine colonoscopy he had about 6-7 years ago. He was then about 50, active and in perfect health, as far as we knew.  

The colonoscopy showed a polyp, which turned out to be stage 3 colon cancer. No symptoms at all. Thank God, after surgery, chemo and radiation, his 5-year test came up cancer-free. But of course, with cancer you can never be sure it will not return.

He had to have a colonoscopy every year for a few years, but is now on an every-5-years schedule, I'm pretty sure. I always hated colonoscopies like many people and tended to avoid them. But I became a "believer!"


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 17, 2021)

I've had a couple of colonoscopies, maybe 3, all told. But I remember my second one especially well as I'm sure some of the nurses did as well. This was the logo on the shirt I wore that day. It was a hit with the nurses but the doctor was less than pleased. Ya just can't please everyone, every time, or so has my experience been.


----------



## Cameron (Aug 17, 2021)

I've had quite a few colonscopies to the point I don't worry about them.   Usually have a good chat with the surgeon and procedure nurse about this and that.   Prep can be annoying but even that I've been able to get through it ok.    Taste is not the greatest but way better than the Inka Cola I had in Peru which was not a prep but achieved the same result.   first found the stage 3 cancers and a number afterwards to find out where the colon was kinking off and on from radiation.   Great diagnostic tool that is life saving and I prefer having this done now then going to the dentist


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 17, 2021)

Oh, I like Inka Kola. But then again, tastes vary across the spectrum it seems. It's great that you were able to be helped  as well.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 17, 2021)

I've had 3 colonoscopies so far. I get them every 5 years because of polyps. My next one is the first quarter of 2022. Except for the first one, I have no problem with the prep. I don't recall the name but the taste isn't that bad.

I have a friend who swears off doctors. Well, as she told me, she was using the toilet one day and she saw blood which scared her. Got checked out and yes, it was rectal cancer. She did chemo and it is in remission for the time being.

Some people just don't like doctors or they don't want to know. I recall my first boss who was a jolly Irish guy. He told me his wife would get on him to see a primary doctor for routine check ups. He ignored her. Well, at the age of 55, he got sick and finally gave in. Was diagnosed with prostate cancer. He was a goner in less than 6 months. Obstinate, yes! Preventable, yes!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> Which of them were cancerous?


Actually none they take about ten years to become tumors but he had a heart attack a few months later and as a result lost 80 lbs. So he had a heart attack causing a eight loss that could have given him a heart attack. Irony at it's best.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I've had 3 colonoscopies so far. I get them every 5 years because of polyps. My next one is the first quarter of 2022. Except for the first one, I have no problem with the prep. I don't recall the name but the taste isn't that bad.
> 
> I have a friend who swears off doctors. Well, as she told me, she was using the toilet one day and she saw blood which scared her. Got checked out and yes, she it was rectal cancer. She did chemo and it is in remission for the time being.
> 
> Some people just don't like doctors or they don't want to know. I recall my first boss who was a jolly Irish guy. He told me his wife would get on him to see a primary doctor for routine check ups. He ignored her. Well, at the age of 55, he got sick and finally gave in. Was diagnosed with prostate cancer. He was a goner in less than 6 months. Obstinate, yes! Preventable, yes!


I had to buddies die of colon cancer and neither ever had a colonoscopy. One was 50 the other 72


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 17, 2021)

charry said:


> I have to butt in fmdog .....excusing the pun ......but the hospitals are NOT full up with people  refusing to wear masks , some people just cannot wear them, ! And nobody asked for covid , bless their souls .......my husband is a stroke survivor , and in a lot of pain, but not heard from any drs or nurses for a few years now.........but life goes on !!


OK, but I have yet to seen anything that is the stat on the number of people that _cannot_ wear masks. I'll wager the ratio is 10,000 to 0.001


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 17, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I had to buddies die of colon cancer and neither ever had a colonoscopy. One was 50 the other 72


I will schedule my third one tomorrow if there is any room in the hospitals. At 73 it will probably be my last depending on what they found.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 17, 2021)

From my colonoscopy, the most intimate photos I have ever shared online...

Pictures taken a couple of months ago.  All came back fine, not sure even why the biopsies were done, no polyps.  Guess they had bills to pay.  Dr. decided the inflammation was from the prep...


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll stick with the less invasive tests for now and probably forever.


Yup

My lady doc pushed me for the colonoscopy 

or

poop on a stick every year

Told her I'd poop on stick every day if I had to

No colon issues or cancers in my fam

We all poop like geese

I've always been able to poop on command 
(I may very well be part dog)

​


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 17, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> From my colonoscopy, the most intimate photos I have ever shared online...
> 
> Pictures taken a couple of months ago.  All came back fine, not sure even why the biopsies were done, no polyps.  Guess they had bills to pay.  Dr. decided the inflammation was from the prep...
> View attachment 179153


Looks like eggs rom the movie "Alien"


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> My lady doc pushed me for the colonoscopy
> 
> ...


Yeah, after watching my Lab poop in 5 seconds, I'm thinkin' _"Why can't I get it done that fast?"_


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yeah, after watching my Lab poop in 5 seconds, I'm thinkin' _"Why can't I get it done that fast?"_


Y'know, win, I gotta get serious for a moment here.
Your weight loss story is incredible 
aaaaand, you kept if off

Nothing short of outstanding
I tried to find it but my hand went to sleep from scrolling
Would you be so kind to repost it?
It's quite inspirational


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, win, I gotta get serious for a moment here.
> Your weight loss story is incredible
> aaaaand, you kept if off
> 
> ...


Well, thanks.  I couldn't find it, either.  Looks like posts are saved for a limited time, or maybe we don't know how to access the older ones.
Summary:  I was overweight at birth, an obese teen, & by age 30, I was 405 lbs.  (5'11")
I saw several doctors - no help; just silly advice, supplement sales & suggested gastric bypass with liposuction.
A book written by one doctor who is very devoted to nutrition - Joel Fuhrman _"Eat to Live_" changed everything.  Basically, he recommends 80-90% of the diet should be fruits, vegetables, (especially greens) nuts, beans.  Limit _processed_ carbs like bread, pasta, chips, anything made with flour & anything high in processed sugar. Limit grains - corn, rice, etc.  (that's what we feed farm animals to fatten them up)
He must know what he's talking about.  I've been at 170 lbs ever since (13 years).


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> He must know what he's talking about. I've been at 170 lbs ever since (13 years)


Man,* THAT's* gold

I've been at 210 lbs for about two years
I'd love to break 200

I'm on it


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Man,* THAT's* gold
> 
> I've been at 210 lbs for about two years
> I'd love to break 200
> ...


LOL.  In my photo, I was 183.  I thought I wouldn't lose any more weight.  A few months later, 170.
BTW, it might take more willpower for you to resist those nice, fun snack foods if you're not diabetic & can get away with it without it being life threatening.
After I became diabetic 13 years ago & had to learn about carbohydrates & processed food, it became a life & death matter, so there was more at stake to eat healthier & keep my weight down and be concerned about the danger of high blood sugar - which can mean hospitalization & other really bad things for eyesight & limbs.  That's why I studied Dr. Fuhrman's book, "Eat to Live."
Pleasure foods will spike my blood sugar really bad - over 500.  And, if I do what many diabetics do, which is eat more pleasure foods & just take more insulin to compensate, well....that causes another problem - weight gain because Insulin is a fat-storage hormone.  So, if a diabetic eats more cookies & cereal & just takes more insulin, that results in more fat storage.  That's what my sister does; she's 80 lbs overweight.  Not what I want.
When someone who struggles with weight hasn't seen me in a few years, they'll always ask me, _"How the hell are you keeping your weight down?" _ I say, "Well, it's easier when my food choices are limited."


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 18, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Dawnkitty, here's a schedule <-- for how to do one.
> 
> I've only done three of them and it's been a few years.  The first one got out the most gall stones (I didn't count them) and quite a few of them were comparatively large (1/4 to 3/8" diameter).  The second was about 6 months later, with about half as many gall stones mostly small to medium.  The third one was a year after that, with only a quarter of the gallstones and all of them were quite small.


I've done her gallstone flush and was amazed at how many I saw. Thanks for reminding me to do it again! I also do a yearly cleanse with a product by Dr. Natura. Google it if you like. It comes in a kit with capsules, fiber mix, and tea.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm curious about something; I remember the nurse telling me that the doctors all use a different prep.   I wonder if this is true.  I remember the one I took was in powder form and I added apple juice to it.  They told me I could add it.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> BTW, it might take more willpower for you to resist those nice, fun snack foods if you're not diabetic & can get away with it without it being life threatening.


Well, ya get a certain age, most everything is life threatening.
I used to be able to work off whatever I ate.
Not that way these days.
Aaaand, I'm doing less physical work.

I blossomed to 215 when we moved to town.
Now, I'm hovering at 210

Less/better food


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm curious about something; I remember the nurse telling me that the doctors all use a different prep.   I wonder if this is true.  I remember the one I took was in powder form and I added apple juice to it.  They told me I could add it.



I noticed that some other members here mentioned some kind of stuff you have to drink and I lot of it. It was yucky and made me want to barf but this was for some kind of nuclear test, I think it was where they look at your abdomen on some kind of screen. The colonoscopy and endoscopy you get an IV, least how I know it to be.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 18, 2021)

The liquid solution that a patient drinks is to clean out the intestinal track. The end result pre-procedure is not to have anything solid coming out and that it is clear.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> The liquid solution that a patient drinks is to clean out the intestinal track. The end result pre-procedure is not to have anything solid coming out and that it is clear.


The uncomfortable thing is that you end up sitting on the toilet for hours before hand, clearing the intestinal track is pretty uncomfortable.  I spent most of the night before either on the toilet or only off for 15 min at a time.  No matter what the solution they give you is I think it has to do this to you...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2021)

It makes the entire pre-prep process easier, if you adjust your diet, for a couple of days beforehand,
so you are not needing to eliminate that amount of difficult-to-move stuff.

Lighter, easier, quicker to digest foods....


----------



## garyt1957 (Aug 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes that maybe the case in the USA but here our treatment is free.. it would certainly cost the NHS less money if they didn't carry out the preventative procedures, so it's not  always all about the Big Pharma Buck here when it comes to the patient and preventative medicine..


It might be free to you, but somebody's paying


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 25, 2021)

Colonoscopy, thoughts?​
Thinking about it.....

I probably would do it
If they'd just stop playin' that incessant banjo music during the procedure


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2021)

Got set up for my third one today on Sept 16. It will be done at a private healthcare facility specializing in liver and gastro stuff. The bad thing is the person that drives me home has to drive me there and wait until the procedure is done. I'm going to call them tomorrow for clarification on that. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Macfan (Sep 2, 2021)

Geez, I almost forgot to come back for the update! Moving along, had the procedure on 8-30-21, I will not be including any visuals, I will say all went well, no polyps, no biopsies needed, nothing needed to be removed and no cancer was detected. The only negative was some minor diverticulitis was observed which I understand is quite common as we 'mature.' Although it couldn't have had better results, I am against repeating the procedure a third time, thank you very much. My doctor pushed it this time, I resisted due to the fact I had no abdominal pain and all my other blood lab indicators were in the normal range. The best part about it is it's over, after that, the fact that no cancer was found is wonderful. Thanks to everyone for all the responses to my post. Don...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 2, 2021)

In the UK, you don't have an anaesthetic, though you can have some mild sedation if you're nervous.  For a Colonoscopy  you are usually offered 'Entonox'  (gas & air) which you can have a whiff of if you need it.  It's more uncomfortable than painful and you can watch it on a monitor.  No recovery time afterwards. - straight off home.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2021)

Macfan said:


> Geez, I almost forgot to come back for the update! Moving along, had the procedure on 8-30-21, I will not be including any visuals, I will say all went well, no polyps, no biopsies needed, nothing needed to be removed and no cancer was detected. The only negative was some minor diverticulitis was observed which I understand is quite common as we 'mature.' Although it couldn't have had better results, I am against repeating the procedure a third time, thank you very much. My doctor pushed it this time, I resisted due to the fact I had no abdominal pain and all my other blood lab indicators were in the normal range. The best part about it is it's over, after that, the fact that no cancer was found is wonderful. Thanks to everyone for all the responses to my post. Don...


Well, I bet you are as clean as a whistle.  If you get my drift.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> The uncomfortable thing is that you end up sitting on the toilet for hours before hand, clearing the intestinal track is pretty uncomfortable.  I spent most of the night before either on the toilet or only off for 15 min at a time.  No matter what the solution they give you is I think it has to do this to you...


They said I was snoring during the procedure.  Well, heck, we don't sleep all night due to all of the potty trips.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2021)

Did they take you to the potty to expel LOTS of gas?  lol    I sounded like a machine gun.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> In the UK, you don't have an anaesthetic, though you can have some mild sedation if you're nervous. For a Colonoscopy you are usually offered 'Entonox' (gas & air) which you can have a whiff of if you need it. It's more uncomfortable than painful and you can watch it on a monitor. No recovery time afterwards. - straight off home.


That's interesting, I did not want the general anesthetic and asked if it could be done without.  I was told no.  I always prefer to stay awake if I can.   I was sent home shortly after awakening, probably spent a total of 3 hours in the hospital.


PamfromTx said:


> Did they take you to the potty to expel LOTS of gas?


No, not me, but there was nothing fun about any of it...  Don't know if I snored or not, I did sleep quite soundly.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

I am glad you came back with your update, @Macfan 

I did wonder and think of you, but I did not ask, in case you had preferred for any reason, not to share more results, here.
Very glad you got it behind you, and have no added worries from results.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Very glad you got it behind you


Doubt you were being funny

but

That's pretty funny


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Very glad you got it behind you


I like that too.  When I was done the doctor told me something similar "all of  your problems are behind you now"


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 2, 2021)

Hubby's older brother died of bowel cancer that had metastasized to his liver. He was only 44 years old and otherwise very fit and healthy. No symptoms until it was too late. His siblings were advised to have regular colonoscopies from then on. Hubby has had one every five years until recently. At the same time they gave him an endoscopy and discovered helicobacter pylori. If untreated this would have eventually caused a peptic ulcer.

He is sedated for the procedure and needs to be driven home. Worth any discomfit because his younger brother developed stomach cancer and his mother had gut cancer late in life.

I've never had a colonoscopy but for years I did endure mammograms and ultra sound breast examinations. They were never much fun but a wise precaution.


----------



## Macfan (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I am glad you came back with your update, @Macfan
> 
> I did wonder and think of you, but I did not ask, in case you had preferred for any reason, not to share more results, here.
> Very glad you got it behind you, and have no added worries from results.


Thanks Kaila, I fully intended to return with the update, just needed to recall to do so. I am quite pleased with the results I must say, however, I'm sure it won't be long before I find something else to needlessly worry about . Thank you for your kind comments, much appreciated. Don...


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 2, 2021)

The most embarrassing colonoscopy/endoscopy that I had was when a family member, who had agreed to be my driver, cancelled at the last minute. So I asked a social worker that had helped me here and there, would she mind being my driver after the procedure? When I came out of the anesthesia, I thought I was alone in the room and started freely expelling a lot of gas and belching. When I came fully alert, I rolled over and saw her sitting there.   I had been under the impression that she wouldn't be there in the room, waiting.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 2, 2021)

I think that in the UK they prefer to do as many procedures as possible without the need for anaesthesia. For one, it does away with and possible risks from the anaesthetic or the need for extra specialist personnel.  It also it gives the surgeon the chance to explain what is happening in real time.
I've had a hernia operation under a local anaesthetic which I found quite interesting.  Mrs. L recently had an angiogram fully awake and said it was fascinating to watch the monitor and see her heart working.


----------

